# American Stadiums



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

^^
The fact that the bowl is closer to the pitch may help to create a good atmosphere. I like that, but I dont know what is to feel a NFl match.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

JmB & Co. said:


> ^^
> The fact that the bowl is closer to the pitch may help to create a good atmosphere. I like that, but I dont know what is to feel a NFl match.


You should go to a Seattle Seahawks game. They easily have the loudest fans in the NFL.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

JmB & Co. said:


> ^^
> The fact that the bowl is closer to the pitch may help to create a good atmosphere. I like that, but I dont know what is to feel a NFl match.


In Canada, the bowl is often closer to the pitch than in US stadiums, but the field is much wider (65 yards vs. 53.33 yards) and much longer (150 yards vs. 120 yards including end zones). You could have similar design and capacity, but the US stadium is going to feel bigger due to cramming more people into a smaller space. The only option is more rows which gives the feeling of being walled in on all sides with fans.

This results in better atmosphere. A Canadian stadium would need capacity about 40% higher to attain the same feel. I agree with you regarding the US stadia. The dimensions of the field allow for great stadium atmosphere.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

soup or man said:


>


I LOOOOVE that video. The decibels experienced in the stadium can litterally make you deaf... once it got to 137 decibels!!!!


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm at work (they've blocked youtube). 
Anyone care to write down the youtube adress so I can watch it at home?


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

^^
Quote the post with the youtube link, and copy the code.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Mall of America Field (used to be called the Metrodome)


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

minneapolis-uptown said:


> ...


Fireworks in a dome? Looks dangerous.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Mall of America Field? The era of corporate names on stadia has just reached a new low. No wonder the Twins can't wait to leave.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ what about "'[email protected]'Park'"?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

CanadianSkyScraper said:


> ^^ what about "'[email protected]'Park'"?


Where is that?


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Newcastle, UK


----------



## FoxRogue (Jan 16, 2008)

Actually, the name of the Metrodome hasn't changed at all. All Mall of America did was buy the naming rights to the field.

Of course, this means the full name is:

Mall of America Field at The Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome

yeah... kind of a mouthful...


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

FoxRogue said:


> Actually, the name of the Metrodome hasn't changed at all. All Mall of America did was buy the naming rights to the field.
> 
> Of course, this means the full name is:
> 
> ...


not that anyone ever called it the hubert h humphrey metrodome anyways. it has always been and will always (probably not always) be just the metrodome


----------

